# Onkyo tx-nr709 or Denon avr-991



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all, I was planning on purchasing the Onkyo tx-nr709, but am feeling just a little uneasy about all of the bad stories I have heard about Onkyo. I know this is the internet and everything should be taken with a grain of salt, but I figured why not inquire anyway? Which receiver would you recommend, or say is best for an avid gamer and movie watcher who does not listen to too much music? Think of a 50% game, 35% movie, 15% music ratio. Also if anyone could shed some light on the difference between Audyssey DSX and Audyssey MultiEQ XT I would greatly appreciate it. 

Denon:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ng-A/V-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html#!more

Onkyo:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

These are the speakers I will be using in case that information is actually useful to anyone here.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/SP-PK51FS


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While you certainly might have read stories at AVS, I would search specifically for the x09 Series that you are considering as they have been out about a year and there have not been very many issues at all.

The x08 Series had some issues due to a couple Dollar IDE Cable that affected some Owners. However, bear in mind the Onkyo 600 Series has been the #1 selling AVR for several years and the 700 Series is not far behind. For the most part on the "Failure Thread", you read about those who are having a bad experience more forcefully than the ones who are using and enjoying their AVR. Also, last time it was updated, there were 35 people who needed the IDE Repair which Onkyo is going to cover well past the Manufacturers Warranty. While there are certainly more than the 35 who have needed the IDE Repair, when factoring in the number sold, it is not a massive number affected. On the plus side, I have not read of many HDMI Board failures with the x08's while there were a number who had this issue with the x07 Series, As an HDMI Board Reolacement costs close to $1000 and a number of x08 Owners were able to replace the IDE Cable themselves, it is a step in the right direction. Also, it has been mentioned that a Subcontractor used a low quality IDE Cable that is behind many of the complaints. All to save a buck...

If you do have concerns about the Onkyo you are certainly not lacking for choices. Yamaha makes a historically very reliable AVR. And while I do think Denon is not the same since they merged with Marantz, McIntosh, Snell and others to form D&M Holdings, they do make a solid AVR. Speaking of Denon, their x10 Series had many issues with Network Card failures where Owners lost Networked Capability.

Many have posited that AVR's are not made as well as they used to be. From my personal experience, I have owned 4 Onkyo AVR's in the past 5 years. (TX-SR805, TX-SR875, TX-NR3007, and TX-NR3008. I sold both my 805 and 875 to local friends and both have been faultless and are now 5 years old. My TX-NR3007 did have an HDMI Board Failure and Onkyo stepped up and sent me an A-Stock TX-NR3007 whereas my 3007 was a B-Stock.

All I know is we have a quite large number of Members and we have not seen a huge number of people having issues with Onkyos. Many of the Staff here including the Owner, myself, and several others use Onkyo's and continue to do so. Many AV Enthusiasts become quite Brand Loyal. When Onkyo released the x05 Series, it completely transformed Onkyo as they were up to a year ahead of the competition with HDMI 1.3, used excellent Amplifier Stages, Audyssey RoomEQ and more for far less than anyone would have expected.
Cheers,
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Most opinions Ive heard about Onkyo are glowing, owners seem pleased. Only issue I take is with their sound quality, which is obviously highly subjective. Read here concerning your Audyssey question.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for your responses. It's good to hear that I was correct that I should only take the stories with a grain of salt. I'm really happy that there aren't any main issues because I love the features the Onkyo has I can not wait to order it next monday.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I replaced a 12 YO Onkyo AVR with a 709 in November. The reviews were very good and the previous problems that had been reported with earlier Onkyo models seemed to have been fixed. The price/feature ratio was very good and I have not regretted the purchase at all.


----------

